# Folding Boat



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Picked up a second hand Portabote folding boat (a ten footer) and gave it a trial run today. While my rowing skills need some improving I give the craft two thumbs up.

If you're not familiar with this craft look at the following


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I want one of two of them. Well depends on the cost. GB


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

They're too expensive. A ten footer with basic accessories in Canada is about $3000 new.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.lakestclair.net/index.php?/topic/90170-ever-hear-of-a-porta-boat-what-do-you-think/


----------

